

Ask HN: Finding tech team - ikush

Hello and Happy New year!<p>I am an entrepreneur with no deep knowledge in tech. However, I have a good idea and most importantly startup capital. I am based between DC and NY and would love to meet developers who would like to help me build a new type of social networking platform for niche market. The site would have payment systems and other interesting features.<p>My real problem is finding the team with tech skills and choosing the right ones. I am willing to hire full-time employees. Please advice me on tackling this milestone. If you would like to join, please let me know - jokhta[at]gmail[dot]com.<p>Thank you
======
eraad
What about setting up a small recruiting site with a set of programming
challenges? It has worked for me in the past.

But I guess you first need to find someone to help you out with that. You may
try something like <http://www.scriptlance.com/> to get this mini-site done.

~~~
ikush
thank you for your advice, i will look in to it

------
hajrice
"...However, I have a good idea and most importantly startup capital."

~~~
ikush
thats really helpful thank you

